# Marriott Waiohai Beach Club



## TColey (Nov 17, 2014)

Hey Everyone...

Need some advice please from owners/previous visitors to this resort- we're due to travel there in a few weeks time (sooo excited)

Feedback on any of the below would be appreciated!...

1/It seems Resort has had quite a bit of renovation done this year, can anyone recommend where the newer style villa numbers are with ocean view on a high-ish floor- I want to put a request in asap.
2/ Has anyone ever used the local babysitting services? The reviews on their websites look fab, but as a Mum I'm always ultra nervous about childcare - any recommendations would be fab.
3/ Its my husbands special birthday and I want to organize something adventurous to do- just the two of us- any recommendations?
4/ Best restaurants? Places for shopping? Sites to see? Things to do?
5/ Do we need a car?
6/ Things for kids to do

thanks so much for any response on any of the above points in advance


----------



## Ron98GT (Nov 17, 2014)

TColey said:


> Hey Everyone...
> 
> Need some advice please from owners/previous visitors to this resort- we're due to travel there in a few weeks time (sooo excited)
> 
> ...


We"ll be there for a week starting December 13th.  Although we were at the resort once, this will be our 1st time staying at the Marriott WBC, so can't help you with what's available at WBC.   We'll be at the Marriott Ko'olina BC the week before. 

Question #5: Yes, you will need a car. WBC is on the South side of the island.  There is a public beach next door, otherwise there is nothing else near by that you would walk to.  Recommend either bringing a GPS or renting one with the car.  There is a lot of places that you'll want to drive to, which includes the beaches on the North Shore, Waimea Canyon on the West side of the island, the Wailua river and water falls on the East side, Poipu for restaurants, groceries, and airport transportation. 

When will you be there


----------



## Docklander (Nov 17, 2014)

TColey said:


> Hey Everyone...
> 
> Need some advice please from owners/previous visitors to this resort- we're due to travel there in a few weeks time (sooo excited)
> 
> ...



1) The plan was for the resort to upgrade units in Building 1 first (September) then to move on to Buildings 2, 3 & 4 in October, Buildings 5 & 6 in November and then 7&8 in December.

So I'd say 1-3 should have the most chance of being finished.

2) Yes, we've used two babysitting services in Hawaii, Happy Kids and The Nanny Connection. Both were very efficient and on both occasions the nannies were great.

5) Yes, Kauai is a beautiful island and, to make the most of it, you really need a car. Come to think of it you'll need a car just to do your shopping 

Have fun!


----------



## b2bailey (Nov 17, 2014)

In regard to your question regarding what unit to request -- I don't want to be a downer, but I'd say as an exchanger you should prepare yourself for the worst. I recently stayed at the Lawai Beach Resort and wasn't thrilled with my location there. A few days later I was driving by the Marriott Waiohai Beach Club and comforted myself with the thought that my view (at LBR) was better than some of the units at MWBC. FWIW I'm using this strategy for my upcoming exchange into Ko-Olina. As for things to do -- my sister and her husband were celebrating their anniversary and chose to do a helicopter ride and the sunset catamaran dinner cruise. They liked both -- but the helicopter ride is over in an hour so goes by quickly.


----------



## nspils (Nov 17, 2014)

How adventurous is adventurous? Challenging hike? ATV tour? I would have said Na Pali kayak trip but this isn't the safest time of year for that. 

How old are the children?


----------



## Ron98GT (Nov 18, 2014)

Since I was curious about the barbecue grills at the WBC, I did a Google search and came across this interesting, if not disgusting, post:

http://www.oyster.com/hawaii/hotels...club-a-marriott-vacation-club-resort-v431311/

It also shows some of the kids areas too.


----------



## Ron98GT (Nov 18, 2014)

*Kauai Activities*

1st off, highly recommend getting a copy of Kauai Revealed (you can pick it up on Amazon):

http://www.hawaiirevealed.com/books-apps/kauai-revealed

http://www.amazon.com/Ultimate-Kaua...qid=1416323978&sr=8-1&keywords=kauai+revealed


MISC:

http://www.tripadvisor.com/Attractions-g29218-Activities-Kauai_Hawaii.html

http://adventureinhawaii.com/kauai....SE616fFPBcdJBZXSyLvoulaJK3rvFB7flwaAnbh8P8HAQ

http://www.viator.com/kauai-tours/d670-ttd?pref=204&aid=m7037

http://www.kauaiactivities.com/


----------



## jlp879 (Nov 29, 2014)

Ron98GT said:


> Since I was curious about the barbecue grills at the WBC, I did a Google search and came across this interesting, if not disgusting, post.
> 
> It also shows some of the kids areas too.



Phew, it was a good thing I always did my grilling after dark and with a glass of wine in hand.  Wouldn't want to see that in daylight conditions!


----------



## BobG7734 (Nov 29, 2014)

After dark, a couple glasses of wine and running it on high heat for 15 minutes before grilling cures all!


----------



## Lv2Trvl (Dec 3, 2014)

*Aloha from Waiohai*

Aloha
Arrived a few days ago. Beautiful as always. A bit cool (mid to high 60's at night). Had to go buy a sweater! Left in bit of a rush day after Thanksgiving.

Refurbishment scheduled for completion the week before Christmas. Just finishing Hale 7, started Hale 8.

Had a great lighting of Christmas trees tonight and the arrival of Santa at Waiohai. We love it every year! 

Entering the "quietest" week between the holidays!


----------



## normab (Dec 3, 2014)

We are owners and love this resort. We are here this week in building 3 and love the refurb.   If you are exchanging in, and you have island view it's important to ask for a view of the pool or koi pond or you may get a view of th parking lot.  The only bad thing about this resort is that they actually have rooms facing over a parking lot, so make sure you make the request.  

Yes you need a car.  Kauai is full of outdoor sports so if you like hiking, kayaking, snorkleing, scuba, boat trips etc. you won't find it difficult to find an activity for the two of you.    The helicopter ride is unforgettable as this the most lush of the islands.  

Our favorite restaurants for couples are Portofinos, Plantaton Gardens, Tidepools and Roy's. 

It's pretty breezey right now,  it's the first time we have come in November and the trade winds are blowing away.   I also bought a sweater, lol.  

Enjoy your trip.


----------



## Bill4728 (Dec 12, 2014)

The referb is done except Hale 8  (Which has some of the best ocean front units.)  We have a room in Hale 7  which looks like it we may be the first people staying in it  since the referb. There is still the new paint smell. 

For those of us who have lots of computer equipment  the rooms have five or more USB power ports in the units.


----------



## Ron98GT (Dec 12, 2014)

normab said:


> We are owners and love this resort. We are here this week in building 3 and love the refurb.   If you are exchanging in, and you have island view it's important to ask for a view of the pool or koi pond or you may get a view of th parking lot.  The only bad thing about this resort is that they actually have rooms facing over a parking lot, so make sure you make the request.


Hmmm.  We check out out of the Ko'Olina BC tomorrow and head over to the Waiohai BC.  When  they called a couple of weeks ago, they were explicit that ocean views are only for owners, so we will be getting a mountain/inland view.  How is the noise with a pool view?  Is that the 2 best requests, pool or koi, if we can't get a OC or partial OC view?


----------



## BobG7734 (Dec 12, 2014)

Bill, we are headed there for two weeks (OF) on 1/11...since Hale 8 is not yet done, what is the next best one for ocean front?   Thanks!


----------



## vacationtime1 (Dec 12, 2014)

rcgrogan said:


> Bill, we are headed there for two weeks (OF) on 1/11...since Hale 8 is not yet done, what is the next best one for ocean front?   Thanks!



The views in Hale One are comparable (and there are more OF units, although they are not called OF.  Everything at Waiohai is OV or IV).


----------



## PassionForTravel (Dec 12, 2014)

Nobody mentioned keikos's which is walkable from mwbc, has great Hawaiian music in the evening, has an early bird menu which is a good value and Is part of the same group who run dukes.

Ian


----------



## jeepie (Dec 13, 2014)

+1.

Just to assist in finding it, the name is Keoki's Paradise. Across the street in the Kiahuna Shopping Center. Aloha!


----------



## crew (Dec 13, 2014)

Ron98GT said:


> When  they called a couple of weeks ago, they were explicit that ocean views are only for owners, so we will be getting a mountain/inland view.



Newbie question here. I own points in MVC. Does that qualify me as an "owner" at their resorts or are owners those who own an actual week at a particular resort?


----------



## Fasttr (Dec 13, 2014)

crew said:


> Newbie question here. I own points in MVC. Does that qualify me as an "owner" at their resorts or are owners those who own an actual week at a particular resort?



There has been many a lively TUG thread on that topic.  Try THIS one from last year which hashes things out pretty well.


----------



## crew (Dec 14, 2014)

Fasttr said:


> There has been many a lively TUG thread on that topic.  Try THIS one from last year which hashes things out pretty well.



Thanks for the link Fasttr. I had not come across this thread yet and it is "lively" to say the least.
We are getting ready to make our first reservation this month for Hawaii in January of 2016, utilizing the 13 month window. I had hoped that by making a reservation so far in advance we would get a prime room. We'll see how it goes.


----------



## Bill4728 (Dec 16, 2014)

rcgrogan said:


> Bill, we are headed there for two weeks (OF) on 1/11...since Hale 8 is not yet done, what is the next best one for ocean front?   Thanks!


The crew working on Hale 8 are working 7 days a week 12 hour days to get this all done by Dec 20  So if you're going in Jan no worries.


----------



## BobG7734 (Dec 16, 2014)

Thanks Bill....will report on status when there!


----------



## MikeM132 (Dec 17, 2014)

*Villa Location*

I forgot the villa number I stayed in there, but it was all the way in the back, by the gravel parking lot. I believe I had the worst view in the resort. It was only seen for about an hour a day while sitting on the balcony drinking coffee and the sun came up. The rest of the time I had the best view at the resort---barstool near the beach.
Yes, rent a car. You'll want to go up to the canyon, around to the North side to see the barstool George Clooney sat on (well, my wife did--we ate lunch there) and other stuff that is pretty far away.


----------



## Ron98GT (Dec 17, 2014)

Just took a stroll thru Hale 8, 1st floor.  All the doors were open, but it looks like the are finishing up. A guy let me go into an OF unit right next to the exit sign, great ocean view.

We're in Hale 3, Lagoon view.

Women at front desk that I talked to said that Waiohai  owners get ocean view, other Marriott owners get lagoon view, and renters and non-Marriott II exchangers get parking lot views.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BobG7734 (Dec 17, 2014)

Thanks Ron...we will bethere for 2 wks in Jan.  do you know the GMs name?  I want to put a request in for Hale 8.

Enjoy your stay!


----------



## Ron98GT (Dec 18, 2014)

rcgrogan said:


> Thanks Ron...we will bethere for 2 wks in Jan.  do you know the GMs name?  I want to put a request in for Hale 8.
> 
> Enjoy your stay!


No, don't know the GM, or anybody else, it's our 1st time here.  Just make sure you don't get a Hale 8 parking lot view. There is actually a beach front house next door to Hale 8 and someone else is building a home next to it, must be nice.

The other day, we/Kauai set a record low high, for the coldest day in hsitory on that date.  It's been very windy every day with rain every day, although the rain usually only lasts a couple of minutes.  Rained all day monday though.

The barbecue grills look fairly new, GE Monograms, but the igniters are out on a number of them.  Speaking of barbecue grills, off new grill our chicken breasts.


----------



## jeepie (Dec 18, 2014)

*My 2 cents...*

GM is Christina Gabriel. Suggest you consider responding to their pre-arrival email, then speak with someone in Room Control. You can place a request in that fashion without going over peoples' heads.
(rcgrogan)Looks like you're an owner. You should have very good likelihood of getting your desired Building, especially in January. You might want to have a secondary request just in case.

Note: Owners have either Ocean View or Island View. DC points owners reserve one or the other. II exchangers should have no view expectation, and should expect an inferior view (and be pleasantly surprised if that turns out to not be the case). FWIW, ymmv. Cheers.


----------



## BobG7734 (Dec 18, 2014)

Thanks all for the info


----------



## MikeM132 (Dec 22, 2014)

Ron98GT said:


> Women at front desk that I talked to said that Waiohai  owners get ocean view, other Marriott owners get lagoon view, and renters and non-Marriott II exchangers get parking lot views.



Well, I can tell you that Marriott exchangers can and DO get the parking lot view. I did. I traded Maui Ocean Club, too.


----------



## Ron98GT (Dec 22, 2014)

MikeM132 said:


> Well, I can tell you that Marriott exchangers can and DO get the parking lot view. I did. I traded Maui Ocean Club, too.


What month/week were you at Waiohai?


----------

